# My sister is so upset



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I know this isn't about a golden, but I still wanted to post this anyway.

Last night my Mom and Sister called me upstairs. They found one of her ferrets (we have 4) unmoving. Poor little Nina has gone to the bridge. We are not sure what happened- she was found curled up in a sleeping position and she was only 3 years old. 

Please send good thoughts to my sister, or rather both of them, since this ferret was my other sisters who moved to California (where they are illegal and she couldn't take her). 

RIP sweet Nina.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Awwww I'm so sorry...RIP Nina.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of Nina. Sending good thoughts and prayers to your sister.
Sleep softly sweet Nina.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I so sorry to hear about little Nina.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That's sad about Nina. I'm thinking of your mom and sister.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nina*

I am SO VERY SORRY to hear about Nina and feel very bad for both of your Sisters!


----------



## Marley96 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about nina R.I.P thoughts to u and ur family xx


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your sister's loss of Nina, doesn;t matter whether they are large or small furred feathered or finned, it still hurts when they leave us


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to lose our pets, but unexpectedly makes it a bit harder. (((HUGS))) for all of you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read about Nina, rest in peace little one. 

My thoughts and prayers go out to all your family.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you ALL for the kind thoughts for my sisters. We took little Nina to the vet yesterday. I asked my wonderful vet to take a quick peek at her, which I hope may have given my sister a little more closure. She couldn't tell anything, but she said the most common things are a foreign object or cardiomyopathy. We are getting her cremated and will have her ashes back in a little over a week.

My sister over in California is very upset, too, and she blames herself. She thinks that it was because she was depressed that she left, but I really don't think that is the case at all (not to say she wasn't a little upset when my sister left in July).


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry for the loss of little Nina.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your sister's loss. I know it makes it even harder to not know the cause.


----------

